# Suche Herausforderung - Salzkammergut oder so!?



## Sauron1977 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich suche für 2012 eine neue Herausforderung und wollte mich mal bei euch erkundigen.

Welche Veranstaltung gehört den so zu den landschaftlich Herausragendsten und hat dabei eine Strecke von min. 110km/3000HM oder mehr.

Bisher habe ich nur den Cristalp gefunden der mir aber nicht zusagt, den Black Forest Ultra den ich letztes Jahr aber schon gefahren bin und die Salzkammergut Trophy die ich auch bis jetzt favorisieren würde.

Was empfehlt ihr sonst so?
Nur Tagesmarathons, kein 24h oder Etappenrennen.


----------



## Glitscher (23. Dezember 2011)

landschaftlich wie auch sportlich ne ansage is sicherlich der sella ronda hero. schaust du hier:

http://www.sellarondahero.com/

steht bei mir wohl dieses jahr auch aufm plan.

edit sagt: keine 110km aber mehr als 3000hm, was die sache ja dann relativiert;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (23. Dezember 2011)

Aber das ist ja ne geführte Tour, ich weiss nicht recht.
Ansonsten bestimmt ganz Cool!


----------



## Glitscher (23. Dezember 2011)

nenene, klicke ma beim link, quasi dem startbildschirm rechts...da gehts zum rennen


----------



## Sauron1977 (23. Dezember 2011)

Oh! Das sieht schon besser aus! Sehr geil! 
Einige Teilstrecken kenne ich schon von unseren Alpencrossen.
Und 4200HM sind doch mal eine Ansage!!!


----------



## Peter88 (24. Dezember 2011)

Willingen erfüllt deine mindest Anforderungen auch


----------



## Rainer_L. (25. Dezember 2011)

Dolomiti 
2012 geht es wieder andersrum, hat dann ca 120km bei 3600Hm.


----------



## ]:-> (26. Dezember 2011)

Rainer_L. schrieb:


> Dolomiti
> 2012 geht es wieder andersrum, hat dann ca 120km bei 3600Hm.



Heißt das er lohnt sich dieses Jahr besonders?

Zur Ausgangsfrage, habe mich diesen Winter ähnliches gefragt und bin auf folgende Rennen gekommen. Einige stehen nun in der ganz engen Auswahl.
-Sella Ronda Hero
-Kitzalpbike
-Salzkammergut Trophy
-Swiss Bike Masters
-Eiger Bike Challenge
-Grand Raid
-Nationalpark Marathon Scuol


----------



## Rainer_L. (27. Dezember 2011)

]:->;9050098 schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das er lohnt sich dieses Jahr besonders?


 
Kann man so nicht sagen. Vom Panorama ist er so rum sicher schöner, und einfacher zu fahren aber ca 10km länger.

Die Originalrunde mit Schlußanstieg zur Plätzwiese find ich anspruchsvoller...

Aber 2 Wochen vorher ist ja der Hero, den kenn ich noch nicht. Da ich in der Zeit dort unten Urlaub mache werd ich wohl beide fahren .


----------



## Weuna (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

Ich als Österreicher kann natürlich nur Kitzalp-Bike und Salzkammergut-Trophy empfehlen  Organisation und Laben sind bei beiden Top, Stimmung auch und landschaftlich super (wenn man Zeit hat zu schauen . Schwerer ist sicher die Kitzalp-Bike (also in der von Dir gewünschten Länge - Classic bei der Salzkammergut-Trophy und Ultra beim Kitzalp.) Schöne Herausforderungen sind noch die Zillertal-Bike Challenge, oder die Alpentour-Trophy (Schladming), das sind aber Mehrtages-Rennen, k.A., ob sowas auch in Frage kommt.


----------



## Sauron1977 (29. Dezember 2011)

Weuna schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich als Österreicher kann natürlich nur Kitzalp-Bike und Salzkammergut-Trophy empfehlen  Organisation und Laben sind bei beiden Top, Stimmung auch und landschaftlich super (wenn man Zeit hat zu schauen . Schwerer ist sicher die Kitzalp-Bike (also in der von Dir gewünschten Länge - Classic bei der Salzkammergut-Trophy und Ultra beim Kitzalp.) Schöne Herausforderungen sind noch die Zillertal-Bike Challenge, oder die Alpentour-Trophy (Schladming), das sind aber Mehrtages-Rennen, k.A., ob sowas auch in Frage kommt.



Salzkammergut wäre bestimmt toll! Aber nicht Strecke A   Was sind das denn für Menschen die 210km und 7000Hm an einem Tag fahren? Wie schafft man sowas denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2011)

du kommst irgendwann an einen punkt wo du wie im delirium fährst. 
kurz vorher wirds richtig hart, aber wenn du darüber hinweg bist geht noch ordentlich was.


----------



## r19andre (29. Dezember 2011)

Hardcore,
sind schon zu zweit die fahren wollen. Wenn wir noch zwei zusammen bekommen lohnt sich die Fahrerei halbwegs.
Freitags hin und Sonntag wieder zurück.....

geile Sache.

Andre


----------



## Weuna (29. Dezember 2011)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Salzkammergut wäre bestimmt toll! Aber nicht Strecke A   Was sind das denn für Menschen die 210km und 7000Hm an einem Tag fahren? Wie schafft man sowas denn?



Also reizvoll wär das schon, hat sicher ein ganz eigenes Flair. In zwei, drei Jahren dann mal... Aber keine Sorge, die B-Strecke hat's auch in sich mit dem Salzberg. Landschaftlich Top ist natürlich die Ewige Wand, da fährt man auf einem senkrecht in den Fels gehauenen , schmalen Wanderweg. Dann die See-Umrundung und dann noch die abfahrt Richtung Gosausee - dort hat man dann Gletscherblick inklusive. Auch das Drumherum ist ganz eigen - Volksfeststimmung, 4.000 Starter, tolles Publikum, das jeden Fahrer anfeuert. Kitzalp ist etwas kleiner, aber immer noch ca. 1.000Starter. Dafür ein tolles Rahmenprogramm, mit XC-Rennen, Hillclimb,... und die Strecke ist anspruchsvoller. Zum Thema Herausforderung: bei der Ultra geht's die Mausefalle bergauf


----------



## Sauron1977 (30. Dezember 2011)

Also, ich werd nun wohl die Salzkammer fahren, Strecke B sollte reichen!
Weiss jemand wie lange man sich ca. anmelden kann? Oder geht auch kurzfristige Vor-Ort-Meldung auch noch?


----------



## epic03 (30. Dezember 2011)

@weuna
was meinst du mit , der Kitzalp ist anpruchsvoller als Salzkammergut, vom Technischen oder von den Anstiegen anspruchsvoller?

Grüße


----------



## Weuna (30. Dezember 2011)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Also, ich werd nun wohl die Salzkammer fahren, Strecke B sollte reichen!
> Weiss jemand wie lange man sich ca. anmelden kann? Oder geht auch kurzfristige Vor-Ort-Meldung auch noch?



Also die drei mittleren Strecken gehen normalerweise vor Ort nicht mehr.
So März/April spätestens würd ich mich anmelden. Viel Erfolg&Spaß. Ich werd auch die B fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weuna (30. Dezember 2011)

epic03 schrieb:


> @weuna
> was meinst du mit , der Kitzalp ist anpruchsvoller als Salzkammergut, vom Technischen oder von den Anstiegen anspruchsvoller?
> 
> Grüße



Also der Kitzalp hat wesentlich mehr hm auf weniger km, als die B-Strecke im Salzkammergut, es geht höher hinauf und mehr hm am Stück. Die Abfahrten sind bis auf den Ehrenbachtrail nicht wirklich schwierig, rel. viel Schotter, und ein schöner Trail von der Wiegalm runter, aber alles machbar. Im Salzkammergut ähnlich, rel viel Schotter, nur die Abfahrt Ewige Wand nach Weissenbach ist ein bisschen schwieriger. Anspruchsvoller also im Sinne Verhältnis hm zu km.


----------



## Lars-Nbg (4. Januar 2012)

Hi. also Salzkammergut A-Strecke ist schon einmalig. Allein schon das ganze drumherum. Um 3.00 aufstehen, um 5.00 dann der Start. Muss man erlebt haben. Besonders schlimm fands ich auch nicht, ein gutes Training vorausgesetzt. 2011 bin ich auf Durchkommen gefahren. 2012 versuch ich mal mehr auf Zeit zu fahren.

Gruß Lars


----------



## zuki (4. Januar 2012)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich suche für 2012 eine neue Herausforderung und wollte mich mal bei euch erkundigen.
> 
> Welche Veranstaltung gehört den so zu den landschaftlich Herausragendsten und hat dabei eine Strecke von min. 110km/3000HM oder mehr.



Wenn es auch Straße sein darf. Bitte sehr:

http://www.styrkeproven.no/de


----------



## Peter88 (4. Januar 2012)

bin ja auch ein langstreckenfan, aber auf dem RR machen (mir) nur kriterien wirklich fun. selbst auf den 2 stündigen rundstreckenrennen verstecken sich einige grenzenlos im windschatten


----------



## zuki (4. Januar 2012)

Peter88 schrieb:


> bin ja auch ein langstreckenfan, aber auf dem RR machen (mir) nur kriterien wirklich fun. selbst auf den 2 stündigen rundstreckenrennen verstecken sich einige grenzenlos im windschatten



Dieses Rennen in Norwegen ist ja legendär. Aber bei 540km hört der Spaß irgendwann auch auf.


----------



## Sauron1977 (5. Januar 2012)

zuki schrieb:


> Wenn es auch Straße sein darf. Bitte sehr:




Darf es!
Man wie doof ist das denn? Nun habe ich mich für den Sellarondahero entschieden der samstags ist und gerade gesehen dass direkt am nächsten Tag der Dreiländergiro stattfindet, den ich eigentlich auch schon fest eingeplant hatte.

Beide fahren wäre geil, aber das ist echt ein paar Nummern zu heftig! Shit, un nu...?


----------



## thof (5. Januar 2012)

Fahr den SRH, der ist echt top! Der 3LG ist imho nur das Stilfser Joch interessant.


----------



## knatti (7. Februar 2012)

Weuna schrieb:


> Also der Kitzalp ... Die Abfahrten sind bis auf den Ehrenbachtrail nicht wirklich schwierig, ...



Heuer gibts aber wieder eine Streckenänderung
"... über den neuen Fleckalmtrail hinunter ins Ziel." 

Also d.h. ich muss heuer noch weiter fahren um den Ehrenbachtrail dabei zu haben = guter Trainingsansporn


----------



## Weuna (7. Februar 2012)

knatti schrieb:


> Heuer gibts aber wieder eine Streckenänderung
> "... über den neuen Fleckalmtrail hinunter ins Ziel."
> 
> Also d.h. ich muss heuer noch weiter fahren um den Ehrenbachtrail dabei zu haben = guter Trainingsansporn


 
Ja, hast recht, es wurde scheinbar eine neue Strecke eingeschoben - Medium Plus, da scheint der Ehrenbachtrail nicht dabei zu sein. Aber es ging hier ja um eine "Herausforderung" insofern bin ich automatisch von der langen Strecke ausgegangen. Übrigens, die neue Extreme schaut auch gut aus - hier ist der Ehrenbachtrail und auch die Mausefalle dabei.


----------

